# Harisugawa in Mirror World [by the author of Mx0]



## illmatic (Jul 13, 2011)

*Harisugawa in Mirror World*
*Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa*
​


> "Boys are creatures whose sight will follow the girl they like wherever she is. And if there it comes the chance that the boy realizes that the girl is in danger, if he is able to save her they will feel the ultimate bliss in life" is something that Harisugawa Tetsu has pointed out, and true enough he has always been following with his eyes the girl named Satomi Mao.
> 
> Thanks to certain details in their childhood, Satomi has always been friendly with Harisugawa and she has a friendly budding relationship, completely unaware of Tetsu's feelings for her. Tetsu for his part preferred to play the friend part and keeps his feelings hidden for the sake of not endangering the closeness that they already have, ever since he was young Tetsu had believed that if he can build little by little a good relationship with Mao, he will get to the point where he can confidently confess to Mao and not get rejected, Tetsu has always been waiting for his one true chance without getting too close to Mao by accident.
> 
> At first it seems that this "stalemate" will never be broken; however, one day Mao sees a strange mirror in an thrift store and for some reason she feels that she must have that mirror. Mao buys the mirror without thinking twice about it.... But she is completely unaware that the mirror will change forever Tetsu's life as well as her own.



Author+Artist: Kano Yasuhiro
Genre: Comedy  Romance  Shounen  Supernatural 
Status: 2011 - Ongoing
Serialized In: 



Weekly Jump has been lacking in the Ecchi romantic-comedy area and its been years since this author has had a series in WSJ. Lets hope he has a plan for this series so fans are not left hanging.

_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ in Japanese is T_hrough the Looking-Glass, and What Harisugawa Found There_ but the way I have seen it translated in English  on the Shounen Jump site was _Harisugawa in Mirror World_ so that is the title I went with, also its short & slightly more reader-friendly.

Read Online <- Go on, get reading. The mirror world awaits you （＾∀＾）


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG THE AUTHOR OF MX0 OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I loved Mx0, it was awesome :33 hopefully this'll be just as good


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm interesting Chapter....


----------



## Kirito (Jul 14, 2011)

copypasta from wsj thread



jasper222 said:


> I can still see traces of Mx0 in this work ... Reminds me too much of what could have been
> 
> oh and the new girl looks too much like Lucy.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mx0?? Im in. 

The main character looks like the guy from Mx0.


----------



## Gene (Jul 14, 2011)

The first chapter was alright. The romance isn't too interesting so I'll probably keep reading for the ecchi.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 14, 2011)

Loved Mx0, gonna keep an eye on this one, thanks for sharing.

EDIT:the chapter was funny enough, and I like the main idea for a story. It gives that Midori no Hibi vibe, but in this case it seems like they will be both taking turns, so the drama is out of the question. Might lead the lots of hilarious situations if the author will play it right.

EDIT 2:it's also nice that Red Hawk is doing this, they are a solid bunch.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh what the hell. So only one of them can be out of the mirror at the same time. Let's hope that'll change for both their sakes.


----------



## Sferr (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeee! At last the manga from my favourite mangaka! :WOW
The main character looks almost exactly like Taiga, hope he will be as smart as Taiga was.

And I seriously laughed from those angels


----------



## BVB (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll follow this.. I hope it won't be fodder like the last series after beelzebub..


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't help but feel sorry for Tetsu with Satomi being so oblivious about why he's getting beaten around aside from his feelings. And then the mirror, but that's one ultimate voyeur tool. A fun enough start to keep me reading.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh how I miss Mx0. But this is fun, too.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a feeling this will turn into some kind of battle manga.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 15, 2011)

I read a bd about a similar theme. :33


----------



## Wrath (Jul 15, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> I have a feeling this will turn into some kind of battle manga.


Fairly likely. Any given series in Jump has a high probability of becoming a battle manga.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 15, 2011)

Aaaand already a romantic misunderstanding


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't see how you can turn this into a battle manga 

Seems like we have a time limit to how long main char(still can't remember his name) can be outside the mirror. 

I thought that the secret about it was that you can get out of the mirror only if you place someone else inside(and that would have to be the only one other person that is allowed to know about it). That would add a little drama to the whole situation, but I guess we would be forced to watch a "love will conquer all" solution, so maybe it's better that there is more to it.

And I already like the dad, but it looks like he will be a very secondary character.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 15, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Don't see how you can turn this into a battle manga


_Anything can become a battle manga._


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 15, 2011)

Wrath said:


> _Anything can become a battle manga._



I'm waiting for this to happen in Silver Spoon.


But I don't see how this will work with this kind of setup. So far this manga is no different.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 15, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> I'm waiting for this to happen in Silver Spoon.
> 
> 
> But I don't see how this will work with this kind of setup. So far this manga is no different.


There's more to the battle manga genre than supernatural abilities. Silver Spoon, for example, could very easily become a sport battle manga. I don't think it will, but it _could_.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 15, 2011)

Horse racing maybe. I won't consider it as a battle manga though. Mirror World is even less likely to become one, it's mainly focus seem to be comedy/romance/ecchi and after those 2 chapters there were absolutely no hints of it turning "battle".

Battle manga for me is when there's actual fighting in it.


----------



## Sferr (Jul 15, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Horse racing maybe. I won't consider it as a battle manga though. Mirror World is even less likely to become one, it's mainly focus seem to be comedy/romance/ecchi and after those 2 chapters there were absolutely no hints of it turning "battle".
> 
> Battle manga for me is when there's actual fighting in it.



Mx0 too in the beginning was just about misunderstandings between Taiga and Hiiragi but still after a couple of chapters it started to turn into a battle manga more and more. I perfectly see this manga to turn into a battle manga too, for example with appearing of more 'magical' items like the mirror is.


Also, did Harisugawa really return into mirror world because of the time limit? Because when he was returning to it, there was a random picture of the necktie pin. I thought he accidentally touched it while Satomi was touching it too. I could be wrong thought.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 15, 2011)

So what if there were misunderstandings. We had explosions, brawls, etc. since chapter 1, so it was obvious from the begining that it will be an important factor.

Other magical items. That's all cool and interesting, but how can the mirror be used as a fighting tool. I think it's called Mirror World for a reason, which means it should be playing the most important part of the story, be it's core. At this point I just think it would make absolutely no sense to go "battle". We may have some deliquent beating but that's as far as we can go for now.

Of course it's as you say, EVERYTHING can turn into battle manga, but in this case it would feel too... forced, unnecessary. 



Sferr said:


> Also, did Harisugawa really return into mirror world because of the time limit? Because when he was returning to it, there was a random picture of the necktie pin. I thought he accidentally touched it while Satomi was touching it too. I could be wrong thought.


That's a good catch, I didn't notice this. But we can't be sure untill further chapters.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 15, 2011)

Sferr said:


> but still after a couple of chapters it started to turn into a battle manga more and more.



Yeah and then it was cancelled. That should tell the author something.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 15, 2011)

so far not on the lvl of Mx0 but around the lvl of pretty face

It's still goodf at getting me in a good mood


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow, this is like Mx0...

I guess I'll follow it since I like the mangaka's style and work.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 15, 2011)

i look forwards to the day the mirror gets reflected in a tv or computer


Imagine if it'll make the mirror world the inside of said movie/game



and a wild shot


He'll have to go somewhere in a live broadcast and they have to touch each other then to break the spell (so if the live broadcast is in Amazonas the girl has to go find him in Amazonas to break it)


----------



## Sferr (Jul 15, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> So what if there were misunderstandings. We had explosions, brawls, etc. since chapter 1, so it was obvious from the begining that it will be an important factor.


Those explosions were basically just to make Taiga's image as a monstrous mage to set up a comedy for later chapters. After that it was just plain ecchi comedy romance manga for a few chapters.



PPsycho said:


> Other magical items. That's all cool and interesting, but how can the mirror be used as a fighting tool. I think it's called Mirror World for a reason, which means it should be playing the most important part of the story, be it's core. At this point I just think it would make absolutely no sense to go "battle". We may have some deliquent beating but that's as far as we can go for now.



I don't know how it can be used for battle but Kano can come up with tons of ways to turn the mirror into a usable item for it. All you need is your imagination after all. And if the main character sticks to the mirror, it won't contradict the name of the manga. But I don't mean that it is gonna be a battle manga right away, it can turn into one after 40 chapters for all I know. And I really want it to turn into one. I really miss Taiga's strategies from class matches.



PPsycho said:


> Of course it's as you say, EVERYTHING can turn into battle manga, but in this case it would feel too... forced, unnecessary.


Now it probably is but there are still just 2 chapters out. Honestly, I just don't see how Kano can make this manga last for a long time without adding something major to the current plot. 



Zaru said:


> Yeah and then it was cancelled. That should tell the author something.



Mx0 was canceled after a year from class matches, probably the most battle-oriented arc.


----------



## BVB (Jul 15, 2011)

I know the solution to get out of the mirror.

they have to kiss each other. :ho


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 15, 2011)

Heh, love how in efforts to hide naughty things from his mother he exposed it all to an even more embarassing viewer. But oh boy, as someone said, didn't waste any time getting to a misunderstanding. 


PPsycho said:


> I'm waiting for this to happen in Silver Spoon.


The thought of cow battles makes me giggle.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 15, 2011)

Just reread Mx0 and I realized how awesome it would have been if the series continued after a "timeskip"

Fucking japanese can't appreciate a fun manga


----------



## Kirito (Jul 16, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Just reread Mx0 and I realized how awesome it would have been if the series continued after a "timeskip"
> 
> Fucking japanese can't appreciate a fun manga



Just asking, but what manga were serialized the same time as Mx0?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 16, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> Just asking, but what manga were serialized the same time as Mx0?




*Spoiler*: _ Mx0 last TOC_ 



#25 (19/05)
Shimabukuro Mitsutoshi / Toriko
One Piece
Gintama
Naruto
Bleach
Double Arts
Bari Haken
Reborn
To Love (PC)
Es21
Psyren
Mago
Yuusha
Neuro
Kochi
Grayman
Sket
Samurai
Hatsukoi
*Mx0 (End)*
Jaguar



Toriko started in the issue Mx0 ended


----------



## Gallant (Jul 16, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Just reread Mx0 and I realized how awesome it would have been if the series continued after a "timeskip"
> 
> Fucking japanese can't appreciate a fun manga



Supposedly, the dude didn't actually get cancelled. He _quit_ because he reached his limits with the story. Process that for a minute. Because it makes me angry in a different way than I was when we all just thought it was the typical Japanese not voting enough for it.


----------



## Sferr (Jul 16, 2011)

Gallant said:


> Supposedly, the dude didn't actually get cancelled. He _quit_ because he reached his limits with the story. Process that for a minute. Because it makes me angry in a different way than I was when we all just thought it was the typical Japanese not voting enough for it.



I seriously would like to know from where this information comes from. I have read in different forums that Kano ended Mx0 himself because he supposedly didn't have enough ideas to keep the manga running. It may have had been logical if the series ended after the second exam but after the Black MO arc? Really? That's hard to believe to. Especially after rereading chapter 97.


----------



## Rene (Jul 16, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Yeah and then it was cancelled. That should tell the author something.



Meh I think the reason Mx0 didn't strike a hit was just becaue it didn't adhere to the mainstream shonen stereotypes of 'I must increase my power level'.

It was really more of a fantasy slice of life with elements of shounen battle manga thrown in.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 17, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Shimabukuro Mitsutoshi / Toriko
> One Piece
> Gintama
> Naruto
> ...



Seriously? DA and Mx0 on the same time? That TOC and that generation of readers totally suck  



Gallant said:


> Supposedly, the dude didn't actually get cancelled. He _quit_ because he reached his limits with the story. Process that for a minute. Because it makes me angry in a different way than I was when we all just thought it was the typical Japanese not voting enough for it.



Link please.



Rene said:


> Meh I think the reason Mx0 didn't strike a hit was just becaue it didn't adhere to the mainstream shonen stereotypes of 'I must increase my power level'.
> 
> It was really more of a fantasy slice of life with elements of shounen battle manga thrown in.



Except that it was done right. Very right in fact.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 18, 2011)

As for his new series, its not a bad start. He has me reading for now but hopefully he can improve on what he did with his previous two series.



Sferr said:


> I seriously would like to know from where this information comes from. I have read in different forums that Kano ended Mx0 himself because he supposedly didn't have enough ideas to keep the manga running. It may have had been logical if the series ended after the second exam but after the Black MO arc? Really? That's hard to believe to. Especially after rereading chapter 97.



It was hard for me to believe too because that was such a horrible spot for it to end. But supposedly its in one of his interviews in the Japanese tankoubons. 



jasper222 said:


> Link please.



Link


----------



## Kirito (Jul 18, 2011)

Gallant said:


> As for his new series, its not a bad start. He has me reading for now but hopefully he can improve on what he did with his previous two series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow seriously? ...


----------



## Akatora (Jul 18, 2011)

He should have made a break or something


But if he one day returns to finish a Mx0 part 2 i'd be fine with it, him being low on ideas can happen.


----------



## Goom (Jul 18, 2011)

I liked MXO so I'm gonna keep up with this.

Read the first chapter and super interesting and funny concept and really good art.  I'm def keeping up with this now


----------



## Gallant (Jul 18, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> Wow seriously? ...



The interview is in this collection of his one shots. The name of it is *Snow in the dark -Kanou Yashuhiro Danpenshuu III*



That is the most information I have short of importing the thing myself and finding someone to translate it. The person who provided the information has been reliable for years now and can read Japanese so I trust his word.


----------



## Sferr (Jul 22, 2011)

Gallant said:


> The interview is in this collection of his one shots. The name of it is *Snow in the dark -Kanou Yashuhiro Danpenshuu III*
> 
> 
> 
> That is the most information I have short of importing the thing myself and finding someone to translate it. The person who provided the information has been reliable for years now and can read Japanese so I trust his word.



Snow in the Dark came out years ago so I dunno, but maybe another collection with the same name came out lately and you are right... Still, hard to believe, remembering the content of latest arc of Mx0. It is just strange to end the manga because you are out of ideas right after setting up for a big arc and development.



Also, just saw the raw of chapter 3. This manga sure has many pantyshots, lol


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2011)

only 2 chapters? 

did it just start?

btw is chapter 99 the last of mx0 chapters?


----------



## Sferr (Jul 23, 2011)

Muk said:


> only 2 chapters?
> 
> did it just start?
> 
> btw is chapter 99 the last of mx0 chapters?



The third one should be out soon.

And yes, 99th chapter is the last of Mx0, thought I consider the last one to be 96th, cause the last three are just a forced ending.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 23, 2011)

well there's also the one shot you could count for mx0 related ones


----------



## illmatic (Jul 24, 2011)

The guys chasing Satome must of been her secret fanclub who have been waiting for the right opportunity to chat her up. Saki may be a bit crazy. The mirror is moving?


Prepare yourself, Storm of panties next chapter.


----------



## Sferr (Jul 24, 2011)

Saki was crushing the wall with her fingers, I wonder if it is was just an illustration of her anger


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hopefully this doesn't have a shitty ending like Mx0.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 24, 2011)

Is this chick a Lesbian?
Gekiryuuchi


----------



## illmatic (Jul 24, 2011)

Sferr said:


> Saki was crushing the wall with her fingers, I wonder if it is was just an illustration of her anger



No average girl her age should be able to damage a wall in that way, so maybe she is a supernatural entity or secretly a crazy ninja chick 





Canute87 said:


> Is this chick a Lesbian?
> Gekiryuuchi


Possibly


----------



## Goom (Jul 24, 2011)

Japanese sure do love them panties....


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 24, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *No average girl her age should be able to damage a wall in that way*, so maybe she is a supernatural entity or secretly a crazy ninja chick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She called forth the power of the Lesbian.


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Is this chick a Lesbian?
> implied to have exhausted her reiroku.



To be fair this mangaka is known for making good manga but his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bosses cancel them. That's why Mx0 had a bad ending since he had to finish it up outta nowhere.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 24, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> To be fair this mangaka is known for making good manga but his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bosses cancel them. That's why Mx0 had a bad ending since he had to finish it up outta nowhere.



I pretty much figured out it was rushed. Damn ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2011)

did mx0 drop in ranking that he had to rush it?

hope this one is staying for the long run


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 24, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> To be fair this mangaka is known for making good manga but his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bosses cancel them. That's why Mx0 had a bad ending since he had to finish it up outta nowhere.



Actually, that has been stated false a while back on  MH from comments from the author himself.



> Kano  said that he ended Mx0 because he hit the limit.



Meaning, he pretty much ran out of ideas for it.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 25, 2011)

someone obviously took the mirror as an orretunity to peak from different angles


And the author saying he'd hit his limit with mx0 is ok by me as long as he one day will make a part 2 when he get hit by a wave of inspiration rather that then him not feeling for the series

still i want a conclusion eventually and will cling to the hope we will get one one day, who knows the mirror could be an item from the magic school and we could hae a crossover if we're lucky


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 25, 2011)

Even when Harisugawa doesn't get to see anything we do, we clearly have the ultimate mirror view.  I got a good laugh out of the ringtone excuse. Having him also on her phone worked out wonderfully. Amazing how everyone was turned away so easily.


Akatora said:


> someone obviously took the mirror as an orretunity to peak from different angles


Yeah, wonder how Harisugawa's going to end up ratting the person out.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

Somehow the panties don't do it for me, the premise is just so ... refreshing, I guess?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Actually, that has been stated false a while back on  MH from comments from the author himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning, he pretty much ran out of ideas for it.



What the hell? How can you run out of ideas when the guy finally knows how to do stinking magic.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> What the hell? How can you run out of ideas when the guy finally knows how to do stinking magic.



Because having the Black Plate only makes you learn pitiful copies of magic?

But yeah I have a hard time believing that statement about running out of ideas too. There is a source on the previous page though.


----------



## Sferr (Jul 28, 2011)

The raw of chapter 4.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was really a storm of panties lol. So, the mirror was really used to peep. Interesting why the mirror was with the dog in the end and what the peeper's intentions are. And the smell of lesbian love gets stronger.


----------



## Rene (Jul 30, 2011)

Not the best manga, but so far it's still enjoyable. I also hope the author will come up with some other more creative usages of the mirrors.


----------



## Destin (Jul 30, 2011)

Well mirrors have played fairly important roles in cultural literature, so there should still be quite a few number of ways to use them.  Some freaky mind stuff possibly, but I don't think all possible situations will happen.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 30, 2011)

For a moment I thought that we'll get introduced to a super perverted lesbian character. I'm a little disappointed


----------



## illmatic (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Random Member (Jul 30, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> For a moment I thought that we'll get introduced to a super perverted lesbian character. I'm a little disappointed



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 30, 2011)

As expected, I love this manga!


----------



## BVB (Jul 30, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> For a moment I thought that we'll get introduced to a super perverted lesbian character. I'm a little disappointed



I hoped for that.. It would have been awesome.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 30, 2011)

been interesting so far as expected


----------



## Smoke (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty good.


Read the whole thing in one sitting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, the culprit being a puppy was kind of anti climatic. Looks like the real one didn't even have a chance to show how he would have fun with the mirror xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol, what a smart little dog. Not for the peeking, I mean hiding under the cardboard.  He would make a certain Snake very proud!


----------



## OS (Jul 31, 2011)

I wonder where the story will be going?

I would've liked a setting similar to MxO


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 31, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Lol, what a smart little dog. Not for the peeking, I mean *hiding under the cardboard*.  He would make a certain Snake very proud!


At this point of the story I was still hoping for a perverted lesbian.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2011)

Cute chapter. I have a feeling this Slice-of-life kind of thing won't be going on for long. You can't really get too far with a manga without some drama. It's pretty hard to think of a story with these kinds of settings.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice to have some more info on the mirror (if it's actually like the lady explained)

But how the hell is she going to fall in love with him


----------



## Sferr (Aug 6, 2011)

The explanation of the mirror disappointed me, to be honest, if it is true. The key to freedom being love was pretty boring, I might say, but, well, it is love comedy after all.

I guess Tetsu will end up lost in that darkness of the mirror world. It felt to be hinted to me.



Zaru said:


> But how the hell is she going to fall in love with him



She basically already is


----------



## Kirito (Aug 6, 2011)

I kind of want the guy to get lost in the darkness. I dunno, because I'm tired of making the fortune-teller wrong already


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2011)

Sferr said:


> The explanation of the mirror disappointed me, to be honest, if it is true. The key to freedom being love was pretty boring, I might say, but, well, it is love comedy after all.
> 
> I guess Tetsu will end up lost in that darkness of the mirror world. It felt to be hinted to me.



If the mangaka's issues with MX0 and Pretty Face was any indication then this explanation provides him with an easy out since he seemed to box himself in with his last story.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 6, 2011)

Pretty good explanation, anyone who thought it wasnt going to be love was fooling themselves. Im just surprised that it was actually pretty thought through with the mirrors and all.


----------



## Sferr (Aug 7, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> If the mangaka's issues with MX0 and Pretty Face was any indication then this explanation provides him with an easy out since he seemed to box himself in with his last story.



I don't understand what this has anything to do with Pretty Face and especially Mx0, really. Are you talking about the main couple getting together? Mx0 wasn't about that.



typhoon72 said:


> Pretty good explanation, anyone who thought it wasnt going to be love was fooling themselves. Im just surprised that it was actually pretty thought through with the mirrors and all.



I expected that, I just hoped it wasn't because that is quite trite.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2011)

Sferr said:


> I don't understand what this has anything to do with Pretty Face and especially Mx0, really. Are you talking about the main couple getting together? Mx0 wasn't about that.



MX0 was a supernatural series first and foremost while this series is a romance series with a supernatural element. 

The mangaka supposedly had an issue keeping up with creating new ideas/Direction for MXO. The mangaka managed to create a boundary of sorts this time around with a clearly defined goal so now he has control over the flow of the series. In MX0, the ending indicates he didn't know where he wanted to go (I originally thought he was forced to rush the ending but that apparently wasn't the case.) 

So the issue was never with the pairing potential.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 7, 2011)

Woah, I don't even know Mx0 was published in Jump, probably because I was looking for slice-of-life manga, so I didn't pay attention to the publisher. 

As for the current serie, I see a lot of potential for comedy ecchi exploit, hopefully it will be on the level of Sora no Otoshimono.


----------



## Sferr (Aug 7, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> MX0 was a supernatural series first and foremost while this series is a romance series with a supernatural element.
> 
> The mangaka supposedly had an issue keeping up with creating new ideas/Direction for MXO. The mangaka managed to create a boundary of sorts this time around with a clearly defined goal so now he has control over the flow of the series. In MX0, the ending indicates he didn't know where he wanted to go (I originally thought he was forced to rush the ending but that apparently wasn't the case.)
> 
> So the issue was never with the pairing potential.



Yeah, I heard about the fact that Kano didn't have ideas how to continue PF and Mx0 but the goal and direction wasn't something that those mangas lacked. In PF Randoh had an absolutely clear goal from the very beginning - to find Yuno and return her to her family. In Mx0 the goals that were set in the beginning were more abstract and basically forgotten later but still, when the manga ended, Taiga a clear goal to achieve (Black card) and the direction of the plot was clear.

Also, I can't imagine, how this goal to fall in love can make a long story. Because Tetsu is already in love with Satomi and there were many hints that Saromi is in love with him too.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 7, 2011)

That's where the earlier misunderstanding comes into play. Heroine thinks that main char is in love with her lesb... best friend. But yeah, at this point it doesn't look like the story will last long, let's hope the author have something more in store for us then just this.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 7, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> That's where the earlier misunderstanding comes into play. Heroine thinks that main char is in love with her lesb... best friend. But yeah, at this point it doesn't look like the story will last long, let's hope the author have something more in store for us then just this.



The author could simply add a bit of twist that the "mutual love therapy" doesn't fully, or permanently cure MC ailment. If we pay attention, the actual cause is not his lack of returning love, but his frustration and anxiety due to it. And well, actually going out is the number 1 source of angst. Just a lover's argument: voila, you're going back to the mirror.

And what'd happen if the mirror breaks? 

We could have 50 chaps of them trying to confirm their mutual love to the point of dating, and the next 200 chaps so they try to avoid breaking up, and complications, like 3rd person knowing about the mirror, 3rd wheel, philosophy of just loving and being in love, and shits.

Admittedly, that scenario is more suitable for a seinen, though. But all plots have to go darker to last longer.

Or the series could stay slice-of-life with not much of a plot for as long as possible, but I don't think the mangaka is fit to do the peaceful, calm, bittersweet slice-of-life.


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2011)

I like the way the author is using the mirrors.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 8, 2011)

Well there still are ways for this to be tested in quite the harsh ways

you could end up with both of em trapped inside the mirror world or the mirror could make it a test to see how strongly they love each other by making the test take years

imagine how harsh it would be if it had him see her grow old only to be reunited with her wqhere he'd be ~ 15 and her beeing 30 and married with kids or her beeing alone her entire life till reun ited when shes 60+ eyars old...

The test could possibly be reversed so that the thing that would save him would be to tell her to leave him... so that it would be 1 life ruined instead of 2

It would be hard to convince her but I could see this option showing up that he needs to show his love for her is greater than his wish to be with her


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 9, 2011)

All the mirrors collected by the fortune teller makes me wonder if there are other ones like the one Harisugawa is trapped in. That and the darkness in the mirror and the fortune sounds like maybe he could go away to find out what's in the depths.


----------



## Sferr (Aug 9, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> All the mirrors collected by the fortune teller makes me wonder if there are other ones like the one Harisugawa is trapped in. That and the darkness in the mirror and the fortune sounds like maybe he could go away to find out what's in the depths.



Yes, I too have similar thought. The fact that he was curious what was in the darkness just screams for me that there actually is something there. And than there was the fortune teller's prediction.


----------



## BVB (Aug 12, 2011)

poor harisugawa.. trapped because of her and can't even peek.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 12, 2011)

^lol, indeed. At least he doesn't know what he could be missing. I thought her mom might take down some of the mirror covers because it weirds her out. But no such luck. xD


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 13, 2011)

Mom must be thinking that her daugther turned to some kind of self-loathing


----------



## Destin (Aug 21, 2011)

Chapter 6 is out.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruh roh.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 21, 2011)

A historic explanation next chapter.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 21, 2011)

fuck why did i open the spoiler before reading the chapter first


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 22, 2011)

Dang, if the fortune teller didn't tell them anything Harisugawa might have gone ahead and confessed. His worries about making sure they were both in love wouldn't need to exist. Sure will love to see how he will explain his way out of that situation at the end. xD


----------



## Destin (Aug 27, 2011)

Chapter 7 is out.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 27, 2011)

"Brute force!" That was one of the most awesome things I've seen in a romance comedy manga 

Other wussy protagonists should learn from Harisugawa


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 27, 2011)

Good chapter. Harisugawa is a pimp and brute force was awesome


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 27, 2011)

Just picked this up. So far so good


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 27, 2011)

Harisugawa has nothing on Sekitou Elergy's protagonist 

But it was a good chapter nonetheless, even though a love triangle has been set in stone.


----------



## Rene (Aug 27, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> "Brute force!" That was one of the most awesome things I've seen in a romance comedy manga
> 
> Other wussy protagonists should learn from Harisugawa


Just as awesome as the Mx0 protagonist, at least he hasn't lost his touch.

Brute Force was awesome.

Also: Suddenly, Love triangles!


----------



## Kirito (Aug 27, 2011)

Brute Force.

A manly technique for a manly man. How manly.


----------



## Rene (Aug 27, 2011)

It's a simple story, but I'm surprised at how much I'm genuinely enjoying this manga.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 27, 2011)

I support Saki route guys.
Just to let you know.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol, oh Harisugawa, grabbing the shorts but not the mirror. I had a good laugh when he knocked the girls aside only to immediately return to help Saki. It seemed inevitable that move would at least make her feel somewhat more positive about him.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 28, 2011)

Saki: "Wut!? No guy has ever said I'm pretty."

I see it now. Saki will inevitably go crazy stalker denpa chick on Harisugawa, if this route continues. She did seemingly crush the wall in-between her fingers a couple ch's back.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 28, 2011)

Saki is so cute. Tsundere<333 pek


----------



## OS (Aug 28, 2011)

That ending


----------



## Gene (Sep 2, 2011)

oh gawd Saki's sideboob

I found that much hawter than the bikini scene with all of them.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 3, 2011)

Gene said:


> oh gawd Saki's sideboob
> 
> I found that much hawter than the bikini scene with all of them.



I don't understand why many ecchi mangaka don't use the sideboob more often.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2011)

"Nah, it won't do much good for you"
DESTROYED


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2011)

Gah 

Why do I have to wait till next week!


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah this is going to end with Saki route. This chapter confirms it.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 3, 2011)

That would be cool, but I doubt it really.


----------



## 8 (Sep 3, 2011)

^i also doubt it. this seems like the kind of show where the ending is made clear even before the first chapter. but its all about the journey, not the destination.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 4, 2011)

Saki 

Harisugawa has her under his  powers now.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 4, 2011)

Gene said:


> oh gawd Saki's sideboob
> 
> I found that much hawter than the bikini scene with all of them.



At first I read it without noticing. Then I read this and reread. It was indeed hot; discreet yet effective


----------



## Yush (Sep 4, 2011)

_I fucking love Saki. 
Dat hair <3
Anyone got a :dathair emoticon?_


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2011)

Lupin said:


> At first I read it without noticing. Then I read this and reread. It was indeed hot; discreet yet effective





I knew I was not the only one.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 4, 2011)

lol, I love how Harisugawa focused on his love being discovered instead of Seki admitting her own feelings growing for him. And for an extra bit of stress, poor guy didn't even get to see anything.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 11, 2011)

so ... who's the new boy?

i must say, i have experienced overhearing a confession in the school infirmary. lol


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 11, 2011)

lol, trying to make his love not leak out turned out the opposite with one new person learning about it. The mascot head parts were pretty entertaining. I was waiting for him to get arrested. xD


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 11, 2011)

New challenger appears to steal Mao from Harisugawa. You can bet on that.

And then you can bet on Saki route hell yeah


----------



## Lupin (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh great. A rival. I hate those 

It had better not be


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like a wuss, won't be much of a match imo.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 12, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Looks like a wuss, won't be much of a match imo.



eat your words when you find out he's light yagami level


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 12, 2011)

Kirito said:


> eat your words when you find out he's light yagami level



I will


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 12, 2011)

Kirito said:


> eat your words when you find out he's light yagami level



He might be plotting an Harem ending already.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 15, 2011)

oh, well...


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 15, 2011)

Now that's what I would call a rival  Tho I can't help but like this new dude.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 15, 2011)

Suda's the awkward type of character I like, so I'm completely alright with him as the rival. xD And with Tsubaki having overheard the conversation with Harisugawa earlier I wonder how this group of people will work out.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm betting that absent groupmate is a girl. It also seems like Class D mascot likes Matsukawa.

Delicious love triangle I must say


----------



## Lupin (Sep 16, 2011)

Seems like he's one of those rivals who'll never get her attention and is only for comedy relief


----------



## Dark Travis (Sep 16, 2011)

Kirito said:


> I'm betting that absent groupmate is a girl. It also seems like Class D mascot likes Matsukawa.


It's a boy.  Mizutani-kun is what Saki called him.

I'm sure Tsubaki only reacted to Saki that way because of what he overheard in the infirmary.  As far as I know, at least.


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 16, 2011)

This manga is so cute.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 26, 2011)

Good chapter. Suda is hilarious


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol, yes, I love Suda's reaction to everything, such great face. When he slammed his head into the glass I erupted in laughs. And fun times ahead with how the chapter ended. xD


----------



## Akatora (Sep 26, 2011)

I got a hard time imagining they can get out of there with as good a result as Taiga did when he found himself in a somewhat similar situation(though the girls did have bikinis/swimsuits on when he did...)


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 26, 2011)

I knew a challenger would show up.

Saki route, here we go!


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 1, 2011)

I lol'd at the super fart.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 1, 2011)

Wtf? I just saw a Tokita and a "your boobs are heavy" in there.

Mx0 reference


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hahaha.

That fart part was hilarious :Lmao


----------



## Akatora (Oct 1, 2011)

Quite surprising how well he seem to have gotten out of that one

except for 1 person finding out...


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 1, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Quite surprising how well he seem to have gotten out of that one
> 
> except for 1 person finding out...



That one person was the worst possible person.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 1, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> That one person was the worst possible person.



yes and no


Yes because she's the single worst case
No because he at least can feel certain she won't tell on him


Would have been worse had it been a person that would spread the story and eventually it getting to her once it's be retold so m,any times(though i suppose she'd be more likely to ask him to explain like that...)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2011)

lol, that was one lucky hand there xD


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 2, 2011)

No nipples. disappointment.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 2, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> No nipples. disappointment.



well perhaps you'll get that in the volume


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 2, 2011)

He could always just explain himself while she's walking away. She might not listen, but there is no need to keep the truth to himself, its not like she can stop him from talking.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 3, 2011)

I thought Suda would just die when that girl fell on him, same with Harisugawa's encounter. The fart part made me laugh, too. Turning out to be quite the fun time these guys are having even if they don't think so. xD


----------



## Kirito (Oct 9, 2011)

-_-

I want more Mx0 type of chapters, not this clearing-up chapters ... though I have no problems with more Saki side-boob


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 9, 2011)

It would have been pretty good if Saki continued down her line of thought and really did come to believe Harisugawa got arrested. xD But Saki gets a couple points for believing in the guy like that, if only he could have heard her. I do kind of favor her as the girl. But it seems a bit early for any sort of confession so I just picture her laughing off the question in the next chapter.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 9, 2011)

Saki route all the way.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 16, 2011)

New chapter. I find it kind of twisted how Mao ended up learning about what happened by the words of that other guy instead of listening to Harisugawa. 
I don't mind anyway, Saki was really cute this chapter. Just like always.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice chapter overall. Seems like another opportunity for Harisugawa to came out if Mao wouldn't be able to find her way back herself.

And I hope that guy who helped Saki to get up ends up with her  Mainly because I find love triangles to be annoying unless they mostly humorous like the one between MCs and tsundere guy.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 16, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Nice chapter overall. Seems like another opportunity for Harisugawa to came out if Mao wouldn't be able to find her way back herself.
> 
> And I hope that guy who helped Saki to get up ends up with her  Mainly because I find love triangles to be annoying unless they mostly humorous like the one between MCs and tsundere guy.



Maybe he will end up with Mao instead?


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 16, 2011)

It's getting annoying seeing Mao get mad about the same thing twice already then be all "I jumped to a conclusion, I never let him explain." The story is developing so damn slow too...hurry up with a real development already!

Saki route all the way!!!


----------



## Kirito (Oct 17, 2011)

Harisugawa's character is being wasted dammit. I liked it better in Mx0.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 17, 2011)

He is always staying inside the mirror. He can't do shit to be honest.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 17, 2011)

Saki was adorable. her expressions are great. The way this manga goes it seems like she is the third main character, having some focus on her thoughts as well, and I like that.

Harisugawa lost in darkness was hilarious


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 17, 2011)

Gah, I should know better than to think the beans could be spilled this early on but I can't say I ever like the stalling on important information. But Saki really did make a lot of adorable faces. Is it going to take the path where she won't notice when someone has a crush on her while thinking her friend is dense? XD I know he probably has interest since he heard her confession but I can't help but feel like it is trying to do more than that.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 21, 2011)

Harisugawa to the rescue. Saki flag triggered

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, I pretty much knew there had to an excuse for him to come out and of course have Saki gain an even more favorable opinion of him. 

I already forgot but how long can he stay outside the mirror? Was it 15 minutes, an hour, or something else?


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 21, 2011)

^ 1 hour at a time. Saki's cuter anyway....he should go for her.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a feeling that girly boy with the manly strength will challenge Harisugawa to a duel of some sort.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

This keeps getting more awkward, chapter after chapter.
The guy quits school, they go on a school trip, they guy shows up several times at the worst of places, no-one says a thing and just accept him wandering around as if he was some sort of stalker.
I don't think this Manga will remain funny if the guy doesn't reveal his secret in less than 10 chapters.
That or they will put him off panel for a while.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 23, 2011)

Even though I assume the path won't go that the way I like I'm still happy to see Saki having more reason to see Harisugawa in a positive light.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 28, 2011)

Well that was interesting ...


----------



## Random Member (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, didn't think she'd actually say it.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 28, 2011)

damn... It's almsot like the authors wants us to route for Saki. What's up with al these torturous authors who out of their way to make the secondary heroine the more interesting one even though most of the time we know precisely how that shit goes down.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 28, 2011)

Saki love route activated My prediction is Harusagawa falls for Saki after he realizes his feelings for Mao were never truly love right before he confesses. Mao falls for the delinquent.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 28, 2011)

Didn't see that coming. Not that fast anyway.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh shit son. Sudden romantic development. I approve.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 28, 2011)

Saki is not coward. One more thing why I prefer her over Mao.

Please make it Saki route. She's really that much better.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2011)

Didn't expect the confession but I like the development.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes it was very well played. I almost never use this word, but her confession and what followed was really cute. Saki is great pek

And by the way, anyone *still* thinks it will turn into a battle manga?


----------



## Gallant (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice going on Saki's part. Even though I don't mind Mao, Saki has definitely been the one I feel more inclined to root for here. Since Harusigawa is going to take forever I imagine the situation will start being like torture for her as far as waiting goes.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 28, 2011)

honestly I find the series ok, not on the lvl of Mx0 nor pretty face

But unless something dractically change soon I got a hard time Imagining this series getting over 50 chaters and probably could be ended with a reasonable ending by chapter 30


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 29, 2011)

YES YES YES. This chapter was too cute, I had to pause while reading this because it was cute overlaod. I love the new developments! This is a nice direction, I hope Harigusawa goes for saki!


----------



## Lupin (Oct 30, 2011)

Although Saki route seems pretty darn sweet, it probably won't happen in the end. But damn, Saki's pretty cute.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2011)

Akatora said:


> honestly I find the series ok, not on the lvl of Mx0 nor pretty face
> 
> But unless something dractically change soon I got a hard time Imagining this series getting over 50 chaters and probably could be ended with a reasonable ending by chapter 30



Manga don't always have to be 300+ chapters long, you know. As long as the pacing and content are right, it can fit perfectly into 50 chapters or so.


----------



## Vasp (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm enjoying this series, but I gotta agree, I can't see it lasting excessively long. But I'm okay with that. A series like this, I wouldn't mind seeing an ending to. And a conclusive one at that, not one of those open ended, infinite possibilities, possible sequel-chance, type of endings >_>


----------



## Akatora (Oct 30, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Manga don't always have to be 300+ chapters long, you know. As long as the pacing and content are right, it can fit perfectly into 50 chapters or so.



True and I personally wouldn't mind that length

30-50 chapters is the area I think this series will do best at


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 31, 2011)

A pleasantly calm confession, not the big thing I thought it would be considering what I've seen of Saki so far. I'm going to assume the both of them aren't going to let Mao in on that bit of information on purpose but somehow she'll find out anyway.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 5, 2011)

In b4 Saki steals that mirror from Mao and uses it to have Harisugawa all for herself.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 5, 2011)

Holy shit.


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 5, 2011)

I did not see that coming for some reason. So the mirror is supposedly the catalyst for what currently seems like a deadly love triangle.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 5, 2011)

Maybe the Mirror only allows for the lovers to transfer worlds between themselves.
And now that Harisugawa and Saki are lovers that is possible.
Maybe if she tries to transfer with Mao and so does he, both attempts will fail.

So Mao is fodder now.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 5, 2011)

How's he gonna explain this? I thought if anyone else found out about him being in the mirror that he would be trapped for eternity?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2011)

Things just got a bit more complicated. I like to see how this is explained in the upcoming chapter now that a 3rd party has been introduced.


----------



## stream (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe it is fine as long as Mao does not discover it happened...? Does not make sense... Hope it gets explained.

The love triangle is getting deadly, though


----------



## Kirito (Nov 6, 2011)

I think that if someone else "who doesn't love you" makes the mirror inhabitant get trapped for all eternity.

Maybe.


----------



## EctoMoses (Nov 6, 2011)

when i marathon-ed this i was hoping for saki. but now that i read it weekly i went make to mao. wth is going on.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm really impressed with Saki. The mirror craziness was great, maybe it is something like since Harisugawa and Mao do feel for each other without stating anything it still counts as breaking the curse. But then Saki happened to be in the wrong place and has the one-sided love to fill the void?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 12, 2011)

Raw for this chapter is out and looks interesting:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 It seems like Saki learns everything about what's been going on between the two plus they also learn that if someone else who isn't in involved in this whole love affair touches the mirror nothing happens. At least that's what I think that whole scene was about. Anyway the chapter ends with some good old fashion fanservice.


----------



## stream (Nov 12, 2011)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Raw for this chapter is out



Can you put the link?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 12, 2011)

stream said:


> Can you put the link?



Sure no problem


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks like I'm right.
Maybe next chapter Mao and Harisugawa will try to switch and it will be no longer possible, because he is already in love with Saki.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2011)

That was a rather risk experiment Saki tried to pull. My theory is that Harisugawa should be able to at least switch with a person as long as there is a mutual attraction (although it doesn't have to be on an equal level).

Harisugawa should be able to continue switching with Saki or Mao as long as their feelings haven't changed and I doubt that Mao or Saki will suddenly lose interest in him. Not to mention that Harisugawa certainly has feelings for Mao and is now aware of Saki in a romantic light.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 14, 2011)

Girls don't sleep like that in overnight trips.

I like how my theory is somehow right lol.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe this will open up the way for even more possible entangled people coming in and out of the mirror with emotions changing all around. But I do like Saki with her being completely comfortable with leaving Harisugawa in a room of girls. xD


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 20, 2011)

So now it's officially a harem manga, since this means a harem is not only possible but very likely given the mirrors rules.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2011)

His task of getting out just got more complicated. He now has to have both of them share mutual love with him? Whatever he does, do not add more girls to your harem or it's going to be that much more difficult to escape.


----------



## stream (Nov 20, 2011)

W00t threesome!


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2011)

Harem love manga end


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2011)

The ending made me lol.

I wonder what'll happen next? The manga hasn't disappointed so far.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 24, 2011)

One of the things I do like about this series is that even though Saki has her affections and doesn't expect them to be reciprocated she is helping Harisugawa along. All too often there are these other series where the friend type character loves the lead and say they want to help the lead get a girl only to be boggled down with their hidden feelings.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 24, 2011)

My heart...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2011)

We got to learn quite a bit about the history of the mirror but more importantly, I wouldn't try a confession right now. It's too risky. Doesn't he have to confirm the feelings of both girls and not just Mao?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 27, 2011)

Go for it dude 
You may get laid tonight, if the curse spell breaks.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2011)

Heh, I had thought the falling to a dark place was about Harisugawa as well. Although I suppose it could be possible it is still about him and that what happened to Mao's father is a coincidence.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 2, 2011)

Serious shit is happening this is a great chapter.


----------



## 8 (Dec 2, 2011)

i love the fast developments. i'm so used to romance manga stretching out by adding a lot of annoying misunderstandings. this is so refreshing.


----------



## stream (Dec 2, 2011)

Risky, risky... This is a very lenient rule if he can confess to one at a time.

Apart from that, Saki is a _very_ understanding girl, oh my! "I love both of you, sorry!" "Ok, no problem, I love you too!"


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't wait to see what kind of change to the mirror that will be. Manga does not dissapoint so far.


----------



## BVB (Dec 2, 2011)

I want to know what happens with the mirror..damn cliffhangar :/


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 2, 2011)

The mirror breaks the guy dies, gg, everyone ends alone.

/joking
He will probably be able to be with Saki now :3


----------



## 8 (Dec 2, 2011)

it looks like harisugawa is getting released from the mirror.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2011)

The crack in the mirror could mean a couple of things, but I'm hoping it's something on the positive side. I mean we did get a mutual confession from the two so I can't think that something negative would happen as a result.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 3, 2011)

I like this series so far.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 3, 2011)

This shit is toooooo good


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 9, 2011)

Watch me comment on the chapter a week late. D: We've seen plenty of friends who end up playing matchmaker despite their love. But I can't say I've ever seen one talk about supporting her love's love so honestly after confessing. with the way Mao also was trying to set up Harisugawa perhaps she would be alright with the harem route as well.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 10, 2011)

About the new chapter:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well that was ... anti-climactic, I've only seen the raw, but it appears nothing happened maybe the translation will reveal something unseen.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh shit. If that's true, how can this manga have a happy end?


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 11, 2011)

I usually refrain myself from using this phrase, but "shit just got serious".


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn, I didn't expect a memory wipe. Going to be interesting to see where the mangaka plans on going with this development.


----------



## hellosquared (Dec 11, 2011)

That was a shit plot device. Seriously does the author want to avoid relationships as much as possible? Pretty face was just a huge cocktease for a relationship that never happened, MxO was just as bad a huge cocktease and the ending blue balled me with only hints of a relationship. Honestly, if this continues, I don't even feel like reading this manga anymore. Does the author think if a man and woman are in a relationship we've hit the ending and they'll become the "boring couple" and the loser virgin readership can't relate anymore? RAGE


----------



## stream (Dec 11, 2011)

Ahhh... No threesome after all 

I guess we have to manage our expectations by how the previous mangas ended.


----------



## 8 (Dec 11, 2011)

this is what i hate most about romcoms. first build up, then reset.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 12, 2011)

This is going to be another good ending.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh great, the author went the memory wipe route


----------



## BVB (Dec 12, 2011)

matsukawa route was my favorite


----------



## Lupin (Dec 12, 2011)

I feel like I just got cockblocked. .. Saki was my favorite girl so far. But, it should get interesting from here on


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 13, 2011)

This isn't memory wipe but memory alteration. She can't be wiped if she's still very conscious of the dude being in the mirror.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 13, 2011)

You know what i think the most painful part of this manga will be.

At that moment when satomi confesses her love for the guy he knows she'll forget all about it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 13, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> This isn't memory wipe but memory alteration.



Still a shitty storytelling devise used on the better girl


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 14, 2011)

Argh, what a frustrating memory wipe, I can't believe they left Saki without any feelings of love for Harisugawa whatsoever. It does add yet another difficult part to the mirror business though. Who can decide between not confessing and confessing but forgetting all the feelings that lead to it anyway. D:


----------



## stream (Dec 16, 2011)

It's okay, Saki will fall in love again...


----------



## Kirito (Dec 16, 2011)

Soooo ... is this ending? I seriously don't understand where this is going right now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2011)

Probably won't be more than 1-2 chapters until we find out she's indeed staying in Japan.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 16, 2011)

Saki losing her interest makes this manga 50% more worthless.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 18, 2011)

Bah, I didn't like the way Harisugawa tried talking himself into being okay with Saki forgetting. He would be so doomed if cast into 20 First Dates.  But it does look like there may be some potential for Saki growing feelings again. Although I don't know what good will do if any confession works out the same.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm protecting my dinner!!!


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 29, 2011)

Random Member, why u no post scan link? 

Nevermind

The daily life of a wife and a mirror.


----------



## stream (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh wow, she is living alone now? The possibilities keep growing...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 29, 2011)

Cliffhanger ending - "My family is moving to America! "

Next chapter - "But I don't have to go with them so I'm staying :33"


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm sure as Mao gets used to living alone with Harisugawa, her clumsy beahaviour will make her do all sort of things that pleases a man.

Like walking naked around the house


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 29, 2011)

The twist at the end of the story will probably be Harisugawa losing his memory instead of Mao.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2011)

A rather convenient plot device now that Satomi's parents have left for America leaving the two more opportunities to be alone together. I just wonder how many times they'll be interrupted


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 30, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> The twist at the end of the story will probably be Harisugawa losing his memory instead of Mao.



Maybe  Saki will gain her memories too. Too make it even worse.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 30, 2011)

The most important thing I have to say? I wish I had the adorable key chains at the start of the chapter.

Even though the Satomi staying doesn't thrill me any at least it skipped over the angst around deciding to stay or go seen in other series. Good to know Harisugawa has his priorities straight. Risking discovery all to protect the food. I was kind of hoping her food tasted awful, but luck there.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2012)

It's great seeing the two get some quality time together when they're both outside the mirror.  It's a real shame they won't likely be able to express their mutual feelings for one another any time soon.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Can't...handle this much...heartwarming


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 14, 2012)

The other guy is afraid she will forget her feelings for him, so he will hardly ever confess to her.
Even if she confesses I think he will decline it because he doesn't want her to lose the feelings for him.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 16, 2012)

A bit hilarious that Saki seems to enjoy some of her time in the mirror. Like when her leg was hurt and now for some tv watching. But gah, it taking this long for Mao to think about how she feels doesn't make me feel good about how long it would take for either to confess even if the mirror wasn't a factor. xD


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 21, 2012)

When is the new chapter coming out?


----------



## Vasp (Jan 24, 2012)

Soooo.... is this series not doing well and did the editors at jump asked to have it finish? Only conclusion I can come to from this latest plot twist


----------



## Blackmasta (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know, somehow I get the feeling things aren't gonna be this simple.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2012)

It... what... why... how...



No way will she keep those feelings now. The manga would be over.


----------



## 8 (Jan 24, 2012)

i so hope there won't be a reset again.


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, think of it from Harisugawa's point of view:

He tells her he loves her => she forgets about her love for him, like Saki did. He can live outside the mirror, but she does not love him anymore.

He claims he does not love her => she is heartbroken, he has to stay in the mirror, BUT SHE STILL LOVES HIM.

So which one you think he is gonna do?


----------



## 8 (Jan 24, 2012)

stream said:


> Well, think of it from Harisugawa's point of view:
> 
> He tells her he loves her => she forgets about her love for him, like Saki did. He can live outside the mirror, but she does not love him anymore.
> 
> ...


i hate going in circles. 

i would prefer the first option, if it indeed breaks the mirror curse. he would have to start all over again, but at least it would eliminate a third mirror reset.

the second option would just stall things, and eventually lead to an other confession and either a mirror reset or finally option one. :sleepy

and i'm afraid the second one is much more likely. i take back what i said in my previous post. a mirror reset would be all right if it breaks the curse.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 24, 2012)

Next chapter:

"I like both of you and I want you to be part of my Harem Ending."
Both accept and proceed with a threesome for the remaining 15 pages.
The end.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Suda has been sadly absent for awhile, so good to see him even though Mao finally confessed to Harisugawa. And here I was thinking it would be set up for Saki to remember her love again by living with him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2012)

I knew there was a high probability that she would forget the confession but it still sucks that it occurred. I wonder where does the story go from here now that he's been freed from the curse?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 29, 2012)

Next chapter is the last chapter? Because I don't see where this story can go any longer. I mean, this would be extremely lame if he got trapped into the mirror again.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 29, 2012)

Wait, so this is it? Manga over?

I feel so...unsatisfied


----------



## Zaru (Jan 29, 2012)

Why           ಥ ̯ ಥ


----------



## auem (Jan 29, 2012)

author is playing safe...so any time the axe come,he will make a quick ending..


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

Good game.
Was a nice read.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 29, 2012)

So is it ending?


----------



## stream (Jan 29, 2012)

Kind of unsatisfying... Not only it was a rather short story, it ended really abruptly.

I guess not every mangaka can, or wants to, engage in long arcs and a developing story...


----------



## Smoke (Jan 29, 2012)

Went longer than ane-doki and had less memorable characters.


----------



## Vasp (Jan 30, 2012)

auem said:


> author is playing safe...so any time the axe come,he will make a quick ending..



Based on the latest chapter, it's more likely that the axe has already fallen and the author only has so many chapters left to wrap it up.


----------



## 8 (Jan 30, 2012)

back when this started i was expecting so much more from the mirror. the mirror could have been perfect for spying, as it can leave images anywhere. also the two main characters could have formed a great tag team. they could be harisugawa for physical strength, or satomi for what ever she's good at. its from the same author as mx0 ffs. i'm sure he could come up with even more creative ways to use the mirror. there could have been a very interesting plot running next to the romance. but instead the mirror is used for annoying resets. :/


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess I can at least cheer on Harisugawa confessing despite knowing the feelings would be wiped. And the tears from Mao seem to indicate there's something lingering. Too bad there didn't seem to be the same from Saki.


----------



## BVB (Feb 1, 2012)

poor guy.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Feb 2, 2012)

I can't believe I only saw this today. Will read it right away. Mx0 was good and if given time to progress it could have been better.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 2, 2012)

So was pretty face...a really good manga that was. and Mx0? probably the most unique magic manga I've read.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 2, 2012)

I guess a short, good story is better then stretching it out, adding only fanservice chapters that don't bring anything to the story at all. But is it confirmed that it's ending? Maybe the author have something extra to add still?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 2, 2012)

If this fast pace ending was made according to mangaka wishes I'm going to be really disappointed. I thought he could give more for this story.

Now when I was getting found of Saki as a character in a story the guy just ends this.

Man :|


----------



## Kirito (Feb 3, 2012)

Kirito said:


> So is it ending?



So is it ending?


----------



## Random Member (Feb 3, 2012)

^Yes. Chapter 29 is the last one.


----------



## BVB (Feb 3, 2012)

that was a nice enjoyable trip, even though I feel unsatisfied. :/


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2012)

I actually openly lol'd from surprised joy when he fessed up. That was unexpected.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice confession. At least it wasn't drawn out.


----------



## auem (Feb 5, 2012)

so it ended...the story had foundations to do lot better...wasted opportunity...oh! well..time to pick another newcomer...


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 5, 2012)

This had so much potential and was such a huge letdown


----------



## Smoke (Feb 5, 2012)

GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 5, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> This had so much potential and was such a huge letdown



what potential? The premise of this series is extremely limited to write. I rather the writer ends it now than dragging for another 3000+ chapters about the mirrors.

This is why battle manga are so much easier to write. There are so many things you can expand in battle manga.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 5, 2012)

Actually, that was a pretty good ending. It was bittersweet but we knew it pretty much had to be from the beginning. At least Harisugawa learned his lesson and is going to start making things happen rather than keeping his emotions to himself. Plus, the mirror just made them forget and pretty much reset to there feelings to before the mirror stuff. So Mao and Saki still like him, good stuff.

I thought last week was the final chapter, so this one was a surprise. Definitely lessens the blow of last week. 

Good series; B+.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2012)

Bwahahaha...I knew the series would end pretty quickly *awaits epilogue*. Look at the previous works in Mx0 and Pretty Face. I called it...I must be on a roll this week with two manga predictions that came true


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 5, 2012)

Lame ending.....Mao was vastly superior to Satomi She deserved the confession


----------



## 8 (Feb 5, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Lame ending.....Mao was vastly superior to Satomi She deserved the confession


what if next chapter there's a timeskip, and surprisingly he end up with mao. without any explanation.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 5, 2012)

I would be happy but annoyed at the same time. Yes, I'm picky >_>


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 5, 2012)

This mangaka just can't get a break.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 7, 2012)

The thought about why the witch who made it might have crafted it that way really was kind of sad. I was a bit worried that Saki would be completely forgotten considering with Mao’s confession Harisugawa didn’t seem to think of her at all. Seeing her blush only makes it slightly better but I doubt the epilogue would show anything of that route.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2012)

What a horribly random ending. I'd rather it ended in chapter 28 than what we just witnessed here.


----------



## BVB (Feb 27, 2012)

wow what a waste of a final chapter.


----------



## Vasp (Feb 27, 2012)

Lol, glad I'm not the only one to think that. Seemed pretty pointless


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, this series bombed hard. Completely waste of time to read it.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2012)

As a connoisseur of female behinds, I didn't mind the fanservice in this chapter, but what the fuck was the point?


----------



## Cibo (Feb 27, 2012)

This ending was just horrible ;( And this arrogance to boldly write "look forward to my next work!" right at the end of this waste of time. I mean based on this chapter im not really looking forward to any of this mangaka future works ;(


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 27, 2012)

I kinda laughed at the "I can die now -> The End"


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my god. Of course it's a pity that the manga ended, but I loved how the author was all "fuck you editors, cancel my manga? then take this". If you don't think about it as the final chapter it was actually hilarious.


----------



## VanzZz (Feb 27, 2012)

*[no offence] but that was probably one of the shittiest manga ending ever

BTW iirc he wasn't axed this time just that there were no more story left to tell since the mirror was the main plot*


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 27, 2012)

Wasn't this just an extra chapter/omake? If so its no big deal imo. (though I expected better)


----------



## hellosquared (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow that was terrible, but I didn't expect much. The only ending that could have redeemed this bad plot twist and the previous two bad endings from mxo and pretty face would have been if there was a graphic three way with saki and mao.


----------



## Lupin (Feb 28, 2012)

That was still kind of disappointing though. I was hoping it'd last at least 40 chapters :\


----------



## 8 (Feb 28, 2012)

that was even worse then the school rumble ending.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 28, 2012)

Guess I hadn't lost much when I dropped this series at 20th chapter.

At this rate I'm not even look forward to mangaka's next work. All three of his major manga disappointed me, despite their good start and/or setting.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 28, 2012)

worst manga-ending in the last few years I read


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol, a last chapter starting about a forgettable perv, nice. And you know Harisugawa is always the gentleman, instead of turning in the guy he tries to get money by working for him. As far as epilogues go I didn't think it was thatttt horrid. But that might just tell you the kind of junk I read.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 29, 2012)

Even if he wasn't axed and just ran out of ideas I do praise him for having the balls to troll his readers with a chapter like that. He could as well write in the end "I never really liked this manga, haha." For me, this chapter was golden


----------

